# Give a predator call a try. My first bobcat pictures.



## GAJoe (Jan 23, 2016)

As some of you know years ago I had a very top of the line predator caller by Foxpro but sold it to get my Canon 60D. Many times I've wished that I still had it to aide in wildlife photography. This year Cabelas had a great Black Friday deal on an introductory model that was being discontinued, the Wildfire II, and my Wife got me one for Christmas.
 We got a little snow last night so I thought I'd get out this morning and go to the lake and also try my new caller. Didn't see a single duck at the lake so I went on over the hill to an area that I'd seen coyote and bobcat tracks over the years to give the caller a try. I put the caller out and got to my vantage point to start the caller. Let it play cottontail distress about 30 seconds, muted, and slid the remote into my pocket. Got my camera positioned to look toward my caller and what do I see? A bobcat already on scene looking for the rabbit. Man was that quick! A few lip squeaks brought it out into the open less than 25 yards away.













You might want to try a predator caller. I'm sure I'd have never seen this cat without it.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 23, 2016)

Sweet captures!  Way to go!  Beautiful animal.


----------



## carver (Jan 24, 2016)

Perfect captures


----------



## natureman (Jan 24, 2016)

Really nice photos.


----------



## GAJoe (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow! good job. Great pics


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 24, 2016)

Sharp as a tack AWESOME job GA


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 26, 2016)

Awesome photos, that's a nice sized cat too!


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 29, 2016)

Wow those are fantastic, I sit up in a climbing stand a lot just to take pictures it really works good for birds


----------

